# Can I have my wife with me and take an Uber or Lyft passenger?



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

Sometimes we drive to Boston and I live an hour away. On the way there or way back, am I allowed to pickup an Uber Pool for example or Lyft Line (that would be 1 to 2 people) and they can sit in the back seat while my wife and I are up front?

I understand Uber X can have up to 4 persons so if I get more than 3 and my wife is there that would be a problem. 

Anyway, what do you guys/gals think and have you ever done destination rides to take someone where they want to go on your way home?

-=>Raja.


----------



## Jake Dome (Jan 26, 2017)

I think this would not be permitted.


----------



## Bob Crane (Mar 5, 2017)

No


----------



## JJL (Feb 3, 2017)

If wife don't care, accept the ping, call the pax. If they say ok, do the trip. If not, have them cancel. Request another. Your car Right?


----------



## Über of Gotham (May 5, 2016)

JJL said:


> If wife don't care, accept the ping, call the pax. If they say ok, do the trip. If not, have them cancel. Request another. Your car Right?


Don't listen to this guy. No way it's permitted. Wife never passed a background check and it's against uber law. Even if passenger says it's ok, what's stopping them from still reporting you for a free ride.


----------



## manymancruz (Sep 13, 2016)

JJL said:


> If wife don't care, accept the ping, call the pax. If they say ok, do the trip. If not, have them cancel. Request another. Your car Right?


I like this idea is might have to try it sometime


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

rbort said:


> Sometimes we drive to Boston and I live an hour away. On the way there or way back, am I allowed to pickup an Uber Pool for example or Lyft Line (that would be 1 to 2 people) and they can sit in the back seat while my wife and I are up front?
> 
> I understand Uber X can have up to 4 persons so if I get more than 3 and my wife is there that would be a problem.
> 
> ...


It's a shame,bit it's not allowed.
Would make Uber much more enjoyable as an independent contractor.

The only way I could see a possibility of getting away with it is driving an XL SUV or van as an x vehicle.


----------



## JJL (Feb 3, 2017)

I guess you don't get my drift. It's my car, driving for Uber has been pretty good for me but I'm not depending on it for my livelihood so I'll do as I please with my car until I choose to stop or uber deactivate me. Furthermore, say pax reports me and they deactivate me. I still have Lyft. And most likely get reactivated after a time out when I tell them oops dad, I won't do it again.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

"That's not my wife. That's the stewardess. Get them a drink, honey!"


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

rbort said:


> Sometimes we drive to Boston and I live an hour away. On the way there or way back, am I allowed to pickup an Uber Pool for example or Lyft Line (that would be 1 to 2 people) and they can sit in the back seat while my wife and I are up front?
> 
> I understand Uber X can have up to 4 persons so if I get more than 3 and my wife is there that would be a problem.
> 
> ...


You will be reported and will be deactivated


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Just put wife in trunk if when it gets too crowded in the cabin.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

rbort said:


> Sometimes we drive to Boston and I live an hour away. On the way there or way back, am I allowed to pickup an Uber Pool for example or Lyft Line (that would be 1 to 2 people) and they can sit in the back seat while my wife and I are up front?
> 
> I understand Uber X can have up to 4 persons so if I get more than 3 and my wife is there that would be a problem.
> 
> ...


The only way it would work is if your wife is really really hot. In that case any guy going in your car won't mind


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Do it and report back to us. Just tell pax she's an Uber trainee.


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

Only do it if you want to quit driving and are looking for a reason. Every ride becomes a pull of the trigger in the game of Rideshare Roulette. They will deactivate you as soon as they find out.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Only way it would be permitted would be if your wife where to request a pool ride that you accepted. Then, any additional that you picked up along the way would be just other pool Riders, and everyone would be insured properly.

Of course, you would in effect be paying Uber to allow this. If you picked up another ride it should cover they're cut of what your wife would be paying, but if you didn't get another ride matched up, you'd be paying for nothing.

It's a gamble.


----------



## Mr. G (Sep 4, 2016)

Don't tell other passengers it's your wife. If your car is full and you get a ping, don't accept.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

Tell them she's an Uber exec doing a quality assessment. I was going to bring my dog my last day of driving but it didn't work out. Took him to the dog park instead, he liked that better. That would have been hilarious though, he's pretty obnoxious around company. 1*, 1*, 1*....hehe.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

This is a violation of both uber and lyft terms of service. If any pax said anything you would be deactivated.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> "That's not my wife. That's the stewardess. Get them a drink, honey!"


that's not my wife, she is the first Pool rider I picked up.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> The only way it would work is if your wife is really really hot. In that case any guy going in your car won't mind


Especially if she sat in the back with him? LMAO


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

No! No wife, relatives or friends. Not even if they are also an Uber driver.
Any PAX complaint will get you deactivated, even if PAX agrees to your face then complains later.
http://ucustomersupport.com/can-uber-drivers-bring-a-friend/


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

JJL said:


> I guess you don't get my drift. It's my car, driving for Uber has been pretty good for me but I'm not depending on it for my livelihood so I'll do as I please with my car until I choose to stop or uber deactivate me. Furthermore, say pax reports me and they deactivate me. I still have Lyft. And most likely get reactivated after a time out when I tell them oops dad, I won't do it again.


When you accept a ping, it is not just your car anymore. You are sharing it, for a fee.

Being deactivated for having an unauthorized rider with you is not something they will reactivate for, seen it all throughout these boards. While it may not be your livelihood, it's not mine either, the loss of extra income would sting.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

JJL said:


> I guess you don't get my drift.


We do get your "drift".

You asked a question and now you have received numerous correct answers.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

FL_Dex said:


> Tell them she's an Uber exec doing a quality assessment. I was going to bring my dog my last day of driving but it didn't work out. Took him to the dog park instead, he liked that better. That would have been hilarious though, he's pretty obnoxious around company. 1*, 1*, 1*....hehe.


I used to have a driver pic with me smiling and our smallest dog in the corner of the photo with a very similar smile on his face. It was uncanny and adorably cute. They wouldn't even let me use it as a driver avatar let alone actually bring the dog in the vehicle, which I would not do for the sake of the dog, but what was the problem? Did they think someone was going to mistake the dog for me and wonder why my facial hair looked different when I came to pick up the pax?


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

Obviously, you now know the answer: No.

But if you only accepted Pools, I can't see how the pax would ever find out!


----------



## CrazyFemaleDriver (Sep 25, 2016)

The Pax App shows other Pool riders on tge trip-so Pax WOULD know. 

How about Uber Eats? Can you use DF for Uber Eats? Would sure make parking easier too.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I'd be most concerned that if there were an accident the insurance woukd be an issue.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

CrazyFemaleDriver said:


> The Pax App shows other Pool riders on tge trip-so Pax WOULD know.
> 
> How about Uber Eats? Can you use DF for Uber Eats? Would sure make parking easier too.


Now, this I can see. One drives and one hops out to deliver the food. If the lady delivers the food, they are likely to make more tips. The problem is...you now have two people working for Uber Eats rates and only one getting paid. It's not like they are going to pay both of you. How long would the novelty of that last?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

CrazyFemaleDriver said:


> ...How about Uber Eats? Can you use DF for Uber Eats? Would sure make parking easier too.


Theoretically, yes. Practically, no. UberEats has no PAX to complain. However, you would have to pass on ALL PAX pickups, losing mucho income. Try GrubHub or DoorDash if you really want to do this.


----------



## CrazyFemaleDriver (Sep 25, 2016)

Maven said:


> Theoretically, yes. Practically, no. UberEats has no PAX to complain. However, you would have to pass on ALL PAX pickups, losing mucho income. Try GrubHub or DoorDash if you really want to do this.


I think it would be for EATS only. The purpose of the original post was for a DF. Or some couples just like driving around together.


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

CrazyFemaleDriver said:


> The Pax App shows other Pool riders on tge trip-so Pax WOULD know.
> 
> How about Uber Eats? Can you use DF for Uber Eats? Would sure make parking easier too.


Ah, didn't know that. Thx!


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

You could get away with it if you only take the Pool rides


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

Throw your wife in the trunk and tell her to shut her trap till the ride is over.


----------



## Misaelz28 (Aug 29, 2016)

I do it all the time but I only accept pool and when I get the poo pax I cancel new request, been doing that for a year and a half n no preoblema


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Get a dashcam and record a lot of video showing only pax in the back seat. If confronted by Uber, send them video showing nobody but a pax in the vehicle. RESOLVED!



Misaelz28 said:


> I do it all the time but I only accept pool and when I get the poo pax I cancel new request, been doing that for a year and a half n no preoblema


You know...if that pig had just a _*tiny*_ bit of lipstick, she wouldn't be that bad!


----------



## martinez8191 (Mar 13, 2017)

I called an uber once and the guy showed up with his wife in the front seat. I thought it was weird but let it go. I do ubereats and postmates, back when i first started postmates i had my gf in the car with me helping in case i couldnt find parking.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

martinez8191 said:


> I called an uber once and the guy showed up with his wife in the front seat. I thought it was weird but let it go. I do ubereats and postmates, back when i first started postmates i had my gf in the car with me helping in case i couldnt find parking.


It's a TOS violation for a driver to bring along a friend or relative while driving. uberPOOL is the only time there should be anyone other than the driver already in the car. You may choose to complain to Uber and get that driver in trouble (If being a "snitch" on a fellow driver does not bother you.)


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

What does Uber's TOS say about having a Trunk Monkey?


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

rbort said:


> Sometimes we drive to Boston and I live an hour away. On the way there or way back, am I allowed to pickup an Uber Pool for example or Lyft Line (that would be 1 to 2 people) and they can sit in the back seat while my wife and I are up front?
> 
> I understand Uber X can have up to 4 persons so if I get more than 3 and my wife is there that would be a problem.
> 
> ...


Why don't you bring the kids and your dog too?
Lol no wife man insurance conflict i think plus your working once you start the app..


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

AllGold said:


> What does Uber's TOS say about having a Trunk Monkey?


LOL. Don't know about the TOS, but _*I WANT ONE!  *_
Just tell me it's trained to clean up after itself.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

rbort said:


> Sometimes we drive to Boston and I live an hour away. On the way there or way back, am I allowed to pickup an Uber Pool for example or Lyft Line (that would be 1 to 2 people) and they can sit in the back seat while my wife and I are up front?
> 
> I understand Uber X can have up to 4 persons so if I get more than 3 and my wife is there that would be a problem.
> 
> ...


What would you think if you called a plumber to fix your sink and he brought his wife along to sit on your couch while he did the job?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Coachman said:


> What would you think if you called a plumber to fix your sink and he brought his wife along to sit on your couch while he did the job?


That would depend entirely on how cute and flirtatious she was. 

And who is to say that the plumber is not female, bringing her husband along, who is incidentally a hunk with a cute a$$, if you are into that sort of thing.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Coachman said:


> What would you think if you called a plumber to fix your sink and he brought his wife along to sit on your couch while he did the job?


Whole new meaning to "plumber's crack"


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

Yes. On your last ride


----------



## Bogdan is here (Mar 3, 2017)

I would just accept a pool ride to blend it in


----------

